# 

## dominikams

Do tej pory stosowałam Sadpal (regularnie), ale ostatnio nie było go w Castoramie, i kupiłam proszek Diavolina. Wcześniej też go widziałam, ale myślałam, że to to samo, co Sadpal (jest kilka podobnych środków). No więc wpitoliłam całą zawartość opakowania do kominka (zgodnie z instrukcją). Ciekawa jestem waszej opinii na temat tego proszku, bo ewidentnie działa on inaczej niż Sadpal - podobno oczyszcza chemicznie komin na całej długości z tej smoły (kreozotu), której nawet kominiarz nie jest w stanie ściągnąć. Na stronie producenta Sadpalu jest informacja, że nie czyści on już zabrudzonych kominów, tylko zapobiega osadzaniu się sadzy. Natomiast dość dobrze czyści on kominek od środka.

Aha - Diavolina jest biaława, i nie zmienia koloru ognia na niebieski, jak przy Sadpalu.
Czy ktoś to stosował? Lepsze niż Sadpal? Forumowicze, podzielcie się waszymi doświadczeniami w tej materii.

Poszukując info, znalazłam taki fajny artykuł - na dole jest o tych dwóch środkach do chemicznego usuwania smoły drzewnej. Pamiętam, że ktoś na forum pytał o bardziej skuteczne środki do czyszczenia kominów (niż Sadpal, bo on chyba najbardziej popularny jest). Może komuś to się przyda. 

http://salonsob.webd.pl/kid1.html  :Wink2:

----------


## masza

Diavolinę zastosowałem do pieca raz i zaobserwowałem dwie rzeczy:
1. na czapie komina pojawiła się warstwa sadzy,
2. sadza w piecu sie jakby wysuszyła, łatwiej ją zebrać ze ścianki szufelką.

Ale zarówno ta pani jak i pan Sadpal mają znikomą skuteczność w moim kotle. Nie ma to jednak jak mechaniczne oczyszczenie (kotła).

----------


## dominikams

ALe warstwa sadzy na kominie taka sypka? Chyba się nie przytkało?   :Roll:

----------


## LubMar

> Ale zarówno ta pani jak i pan Sadpal mają znikomą skuteczność w moim kotle.


może go za mało dodajesz. mój kocioł wyczyścił się rewelacyjnie po Sadpalu (do gołej blachy) a wcześniej nie mogłem niczym ruszyć tej grubej warstwy "syfu"

----------


## retrofood

u mnie na wsi ludziska całe lato suszą obierki z ziemniaków i potem w zimie dodają ten susz do opału.
I nikt nie stosuje żadnej chemii. A kominy mają czyste.

----------


## NOTO

> u mnie na wsi ludziska całe lato suszą obierki z ziemniaków i potem w zimie dodają ten susz do opału.
> I nikt nie stosuje żadnej chemii. A kominy mają czyste.


Bo to sadpal tylko w trochę innej postaci  :smile:

----------


## masza

> Ale zarówno ta pani jak i pan Sadpal mają znikomą skuteczność w moim kotle.
> 			
> 		
> 
> może go za mało dodajesz. mój kocioł wyczyścił się rewelacyjnie po Sadpalu (do gołej blachy) a wcześniej nie mogłem niczym ruszyć tej grubej warstwy "syfu"


Opisz szczegołowo jak go dozujesz. Ja sypie Sadpal do zasobnika, czyli mieszam Sadpal z groszkiem.

----------


## miwol

Mam sadpal i stosuję w kominku z płaszczem, uczciwie powiem że efektów nie widać. Palenisko b.z. a i komin obserwowany przez lusterko z wyczystki b.z. 

Diavolinę dałem jak dotąd raz, podobnie wizualnie trudno jakąś poprawę dostrzec.

Ten post, że komuś sadpal wyczyścił piec do czystej blachy skłania mnie do wniosku, ze tym środkom jednak potrzebna jest do działania b. wysoka temperatura (w palenisku i kominie) - rzecz u mnie dzięki płaszczowi praktycznie nieosiągalna. Na opakowaniach obu środków mówi się o białym dymie z komina - ja mimo wczesniejszego rozgrzania komina, białego dymu z sadpalu czy diavoliny nie osiągam...

Ciekaw jestem Waszych doświadczeń. Chucham i dmucham bo w listopadzie przeżyłem już zapłon sadzy w kominie, nie jest to przyjemne zjawisko...

----------


## LubMar

> Opisz szczegołowo jak go dozujesz. Ja sypie Sadpal do zasobnika, czyli mieszam Sadpal z groszkiem.


ja sypię go bezpośrednio na ogień - tak zdaje się zaleca producent na opakowaniu, z tym że ja nie mam zasobnika   :sad:

----------


## agnieszkakusi

mój mąz od jakiegoś czasu teżpodbiera mi obierki od ziemniaków i suszy.

----------


## LubMar

a masz pewność że zużywa je do palenia  :smile: 

przy sprzyjających warunkach może z nich wyjść całkiem dobry soczek   :Lol:

----------


## agnieszkakusi

pali, pali....w piecu  :Wink2:

----------


## LubMar

a sąsiadzi : "A u nich znowu frytki dzisiaj na obiad"   :Lol:

----------


## dominikams

> Mam sadpal i stosuję w kominku z płaszczem, uczciwie powiem że efektów nie widać. Palenisko b.z. a i komin obserwowany przez lusterko z wyczystki b.z. 
> 
> Diavolinę dałem jak dotąd raz, podobnie wizualnie trudno jakąś poprawę dostrzec.
> 
> Ten post, że komuś sadpal wyczyścił piec do czystej blachy skłania mnie do wniosku, ze tym środkom jednak potrzebna jest do działania b. wysoka temperatura (w palenisku i kominie) - rzecz u mnie dzięki płaszczowi praktycznie nieosiągalna. Na opakowaniach obu środków mówi się o białym dymie z komina - ja mimo wczesniejszego rozgrzania komina, białego dymu z sadpalu czy diavoliny nie osiągam...
> 
> Ciekaw jestem Waszych doświadczeń. Chucham i dmucham bo w listopadzie przeżyłem już zapłon sadzy w kominie, nie jest to przyjemne zjawisko...


Hmmm.... U mnie po Sadpalu (i Diavolinie też) łuszczyła się sadza w kominku. Podobno do Diavoliny (tak twierdzą w tym artykule) temp. musi wynosić przynajmniej 60 stopni - czyli w kominie powinna zadziałać, o ile wcześniej popali się kilka godzin. ALe ciężko stwierdzić, czy komin się czyści, bo jak tu zajrzeć do komina? (przez wyczystkę niewiele widać). 

A jaką temp. masz na płaszczu jak sypiesz Sadpal? U mnie wczoraj było jakieś 78 stopni. 

Aha, białego dymu przy stosowaniu Sadpalu w kozie też nie osiągałam - a temp. na pewno była tam bardzo wysoka.

Po jakim czasie od rozpoczęcia używania kominka miałeś pożar sadzy? Komin był wcześniej czyszczony?

----------


## AmberWind

> Po jakim czasie od rozpoczęcia używania kominka miałeś pożar sadzy? Komin był wcześniej czyszczony?


*Domini,* lacze sie z Toba w kominowym natrectwie  :wink:  Mam podobnie   :cool:  Stosuje Sadpal, gdy kominek pracuje co najmniej 6 - 8 godzin i tem. na plaszczu siega ok. 65 - 70 st. Sadza rzeczywiscie luszczy sie na sciankach kominka. Nie mniej odnosze wrazenie, ze luszczyla sie tez bez Sadpalu  :wink:  
Sama nie wiem, nie mniej w obserwacji spraw kominowych jestem tak zdetreminowana, ze niewiele mi brakuje abym powedrowala na dach i z latarka w reku obejrzala ten nasz komin   :Lol:

----------


## Leszek T.

Co jakiś czas wsypuję Sadpal przy tem ok. 55-60 st jak kominek jest już rozgrzany. Tylko nie wiem ile tego wrzucać. I tak na oko rzucam garść co kilka rozpaleń, zwiększając dopływ powietrza. Faktycznie sadza łuszczy się na ściankach i łatwiej ją zeskrobywać. Podobno taki sam efekt można uzyskać przy wysokiej temperaturze palenia. Ale nie próbowałem.  Sadpal kupuję na Allegro.

----------


## Last Rico

Niestety nie ma środków do chemicznego czyszczenia kominów. Węgiel jest bardzo odporny
chemicznie i stąd ta trudność. Można jedynie starać się aby komin nie ulegał nadmiernemu
zabrudzeniu i do tego właśnie służą tzw. katalizatory w proszku. Działanie polega na tym,
że w ich obecności węgiel spala się w znacznie niższych temperaturach i dlatego większość
spala się w palenisku, a nie ulatuje w postaci sadzy do komina.

----------


## bladyy78

Też spotkałem sie z tym że ludzie obierki daja do komina żeby wypalic sadze. No to może zamiast obierek można by zastosowac mąke ziemniaczaną?        Ja ostatnio w Castoramie kupiłem po 2 zł płytki szamotowe i zamontowałem je na bokach i na tylnej sciance w kominku ( na dole juz były orginalnie zamontowane) i mam nadzieje że one na tyle podniosą  temerature paleniska że smoła mi sie w nim nie bedzie osadzała. Tylko niewiem znowu czy ten szamot nie bedzie mi zbytnio izolował tylnych i bocznych scianek przez co woda bedzie sie słabiej nagrzewała.

----------


## Last Rico

Dobrze zrobisz, ale wkładki powinny być dziurawe. Szamot w palenisku jako źle przewodzący
ciepło, ma dużo wyższą temperaturę od otaczających go ścian. Dlatego doskonale wypala
się na nim to, co na ścianie kotła wypalić się nie chce. Zasadniczo powinno być tak, że samo
palenisko powinno być właśnie szamotowe - to gwarantuje spalanie w wysokiej temperaturze
a dopiero czyste już spaliny powinny być kierowane na wymiennik.

Wszystkie problemy w paleniskach na paliwa stałe (mała sprawność, dymienie,
brudzenie kanałów kominowych) biorą się stąd że produkty spalania są BARDZO źle zmieszane
z tlenem. Kto pamięta silniki oparte na gaźnikach, to wie że w niskich temperaturach z dyszy
wylatują dość duże krople paliwa, były nawet trudności z uruchomieniem takiego silnika na
mrozie. Gaźnik w stosunku do zwykłego paleniska, to jednak wysoka technologia  :smile: 

Palący się pojedynczy węgiel w stosunku do swojej masy, ma małą powierzchnię kontaktową
(to taka duża kropla paliwa ), zatem pali się przy niedomiarze tlenu kopcąc jak świeca (duży knot)
Tam idą całe ciągi lotnych palnych substancji o przekroju nawet kilkunastu cm 2, a z powietrzem
stykają się jedynie powierzchniowo. Gdyby udało się te gorące gazy przejąć, rozbić i dobrze
napowietrzyć to sprawność wzrosłaby skutecznie a spaliny byłyby przezroczyste.  :big grin:

----------


## dominikams

> Też spotkałem sie z tym że ludzie obierki daja do komina żeby wypalic sadze. No to może zamiast obierek można by zastosowac mąke ziemniaczaną?        Ja ostatnio w Castoramie kupiłem po 2 zł płytki szamotowe i zamontowałem je na bokach i na tylnej sciance w kominku ( na dole juz były orginalnie zamontowane) i mam nadzieje że one na tyle podniosą  temerature paleniska że smoła mi sie w nim nie bedzie osadzała. Tylko niewiem znowu czy ten szamot nie bedzie mi zbytnio izolował tylnych i bocznych scianek przez co woda bedzie sie słabiej nagrzewała.


A wiesz, bladyy, że myślałąm o tej mące (właściwie skrobii ziemniaczanej)?   :Lol:   Może zapodam trochę - zobaczymy   :Wink2:  

A w ogóle to planowałam założyć taki wątek o montażu szamotu w kominku, bo myślę o tym intensywnie, widziałam te płytki w Casto, są tam też dwa rodzaje zaprawy. Jak montowałeś te płytki? No i czy rzeczywiście tak słabo przewodzą? Ja nie słyszałam o żadnych dziurach w szamocie, na forum twierdzili tylko, że dłużej się rozgrzewa, ale też później długo trzyma ciepło. To podziel się doświadczeniem, pliiiissss....   :Wink2:

----------


## bladyy78

Jak je przymocować też się zastanawiam. Tzn. pierwsza warstwa bo kupiłem na próbę 10 płytek ułożyłem pionowo tak że przylegają do siebie i się klinują wiec raczej nie powinno z nimi być problemu.  I na razie ich nie będę przyklejał. Gorzej by było jakbym chciał dać drugą warstwę to wtedy by już trzeba było je jakoś poprzyklejać. Zastanawiałem się nad jakimś silikonem do pieców on chyba powinien dać sobie z tym radę. 
Niestety nie paliłem jeszcze w tym kominku i nie wiem jak to będzie funkcjonowało. Ale sądzę że skoro niektóre dobre firmy montują szamot w swoich kominkach standardowo to raczej nie ma problemów z oddawaniem ciepła do wody. A jak to się okaże w praktyce to zobaczymy.

----------


## dominikams

Aaaa.... myślałam, że już zamocowałeś. Chyba jednak założę nowy wątek w tej sprawie, może chłopaki od kominków coś podpowiedzą....   :Roll:  

Ja tak kombinowałam, żeby łączyć na tą zaprawę - mają taką szamotową i jakąś inną (też do łączenia szamotu się nadaje).Tylko czy to się jakoś przykleja do tej blachy czy ma być tak "luzem"? Czy jeśli będzie odsunięte jakieś 1 - 2 mm (no nie wiem, czy da się tak żeby idealnie dotykało), to nie będzie gorzej oddawać ciepła?   :Roll:  

Wiesz, wrzuciłam trochę tej skrobii ziemniaczanej, akurat dzieciakom robiłam kluski śląskie   :cool:   efektów wizualnych jak przy Sadpalu nie było   :sad:  , a kominka jeszcze nie oglądałam od środka, ale nie spodziewam się rewelacji   :Wink2:

----------


## bladyy78

Załóż, załóż sam jestem ciekaw co inni o tym myślą.

----------


## Tomek_J

Niestety problem dotknął i mnie. Jesienią, u progu sezonu grzewczego, zamówiłem sobie kominiarza, który niby komin przeczyścił, "Niby", bo już w styczniu kominek zaczął tracić cug praktycznie do zera. Druga ekipa kominiarska udrożniła komin, wydobywając ze środka 5 wiader (!) smoły w drobnych kawałeczkach. Kominek zadziałał, profilaktycznie dodawałem do kominka Sadpal, ale kilka dni temu sytuacja się powtórzyła. Po własnoręcznym rozpruciu komina na długości ok. 50 cm i oczyszczeniu go (niektóre kawały smoły mają niemal wielkość pięści) muszę stwierdzić, że druga ekipa też wykonała pracę"na odpier... się". Smoła osadza mi się głównie na odcinku ok. 1 metra nad wejściem rury spalinowej do komina, to jest newralgiczny punkt; wyższe partie dają się łatwo czyścić zwykłą szczotką kominiarską.

Komin wyczyściłem najdokłądniej jak się dało i zamurowałem - mam nadzieję, że poprawnie. Ale komin nie jest idealnie czysty, kluczowe pytanie więc brzmi: czy są (a jeśli tak, to jakie), środki chemiczne skutecznie zwalczające już istniejące złogi smoły drzewnej w kominie ?

----------


## dominikams

Tomku, współczuję. 5 wiader?   :ohmy:  I to po wcześniejszym czyszczeniu? 

Słuchaj, na stronie producenta Sadpala w pytaniach i odpowiedziach twierdzą, że S. nie wyczyści istniejących złogów. Tylko zapobiega tworzeniu nowych (ale praktycznie trzeba by stosowac go non-stop). Podobno ta Diavolina czyści istniejące złogi, ale nie mam pojęcia jak jest w rzeczywistości. Tylko komin musi byc dobrze rozgrzany, a proszek wsypujesz po wstepnym odgazowaniu drewna.

----------


## mako5

> Ciekaw jestem Waszych doświadczeń. Chucham i dmucham bo w listopadzie przeżyłem już zapłon sadzy w kominie, nie jest to przyjemne zjawisko...


Hmmm, a jak to się objawiło? I ile czasu nie było czyszczone?

----------


## NOTO

I jak tam Wasze kominy ?

----------


## labas1

> I jak tam Wasze kominy ?


Stoją.

----------


## NOTO

> Napisał NOTO
> 
> I jak tam Wasze kominy ?
> 
> 
> Stoją.


Ale jak pracują. JEśli takie problemy były 2 lata temu ... to pytanie jest na miejscu = jak sądzę ...

----------


## tqlis

> Opisz szczegołowo jak go dozujesz. Ja sypie Sadpal do zasobnika, czyli mieszam Sadpal z groszkiem.


Sadpal sypie sie prosto w ogien albo zar. Jezeli sypiesz do podajnika, to na przyszly sezon bedziesz wymienial slimaka, bo przezre go.

Jezli bedziemy palic tak, aby temp spalin bylo okolo 150 stopni, to nie potrzebny bedzie nam zaden cudowny srodek.

----------


## sql

aż się tym zaciekawiłem  :smile: ,
wracając z roboty zahaczyłem o Casto i kupiłem paczkę Sadpal II - w saszetkach,
po 3h paleniu wrzuciłem saszetkę i był śliczny, turkusowy ogień.
jeśli chodzi o tryb palenia (kominek z płaszczem), to staram się utrzymywać 70-80 stopni na płaszczu (z laddomatem), a temperaturę spalin 120-200 stopni.
komin mam ceramiczny.

----------


## NOTO

> aż się tym zaciekawiłem ,
> wracając z roboty zahaczyłem o Casto i kupiłem paczkę Sadpal II - w saszetkach,
> po 3h paleniu wrzuciłem saszetkę i był śliczny, turkusowy ogień.
> jeśli chodzi o tryb palenia (kominek z płaszczem), to staram się utrzymywać 70-80 stopni na płaszczu (z laddomatem), a temperaturę spalin 120-200 stopni.
> komin mam ceramiczny.


To chyba nie potrzebny Ci Sadpal. Zauważyłeś oprócz koloru jakieś zmiany wewnątrz ?

----------


## sql

> To chyba nie potrzebny Ci Sadpal. Zauważyłeś oprócz koloru jakieś zmiany wewnątrz ?


kupiłem go z ciekawości oraz dlatego, że do ognia oprócz liściastych podrzucam troszkę 50-letniej sosny z rozbiórki domku letniskowego - miałem tego kilka ładnych metrów.
sama komora spalania chyba się nie różniła, a jak komin to nie wiem.

PS-jaką temperaturę można puścić w komin? czasem jak dokładam i otwieram palenisko, to rośnie do 300 stopni - czy dla komina nie będzie z tym problemów?

----------


## Ziarutek

Ja zakupiłem KALNIT. 
Używam dopiero kilka dni, dlatego efektów jeszcze nie widać. Podobno trzeba używać regularnie przez co najmniej 2 tygodnie.
Najlepsze efekty są przy dosypywaniu tegoż wynalazku, syk , opary jakieś, chyba żrące to świństwo - rezultat opiszę za tydzień.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## NOTO

> Ja zakupiłem KALNIT. 
> Używam dopiero kilka dni, dlatego efektów jeszcze nie widać. Podobno trzeba używać regularnie przez co najmniej 2 tygodnie.
> Najlepsze efekty są przy dosypywaniu tegoż wynalazku, syk , opary jakieś, chyba żrące to świństwo - rezultat opiszę za tydzień.
> 
> Pozdrawiam



Nie przesadzaj bo Ci palenisko wypadnie dołem  :smile: 
A po 2 tygodniach już nie trzeba ?
Często producenci w ten sposób sobie napędzają sprzedaż.

Ostatnio znajomy powiedział że kominiarz go opirdzielił za sypanie sporej ilości Sadpalu  :smile:

----------


## Rafał1972

Bo może kominiarz nie ma, co robić jak się daje sadpal. :roll eyes: 

Ja nie stosowałem niczego w kominku, jak paliłem suchą brzozą ( suszona w szklarni kilka lat). Jak zacząłem palić czereśnią to koszmar, wszystko załaziło sadzą.
Teraz sypię sadpal taki z worka 1 kg, i jest w kominku siwo, problem sadzy zniknął.
Tylko trochę dziwnie wygląda ogień przez szybę, tak nienaturalnie, drzewo się pali na zielono :Confused:

----------


## kominiarz

> Niestety problem dotknął i mnie. Jesienią, u progu sezonu grzewczego, zamówiłem sobie kominiarza, który niby komin przeczyścił, "Niby", bo już w styczniu kominek zaczął tracić cug praktycznie do zera. Druga ekipa kominiarska udrożniła komin, wydobywając ze środka 5 wiader (!) smoły w drobnych kawałeczkach. Kominek zadziałał, profilaktycznie dodawałem do kominka Sadpal, ale kilka dni temu sytuacja się powtórzyła. Po własnoręcznym rozpruciu komina na długości ok. 50 cm i oczyszczeniu go (niektóre kawały smoły mają niemal wielkość pięści) muszę stwierdzić, że druga ekipa też wykonała pracę"na odpier... się". Smoła osadza mi się głównie na odcinku ok. 1 metra nad wejściem rury spalinowej do komina, to jest newralgiczny punkt; wyższe partie dają się łatwo czyścić zwykłą szczotką kominiarską.
> 
> Komin wyczyściłem najdokłądniej jak się dało i zamurowałem - mam nadzieję, że poprawnie. Ale komin nie jest idealnie czysty, kluczowe pytanie więc brzmi: czy są (a jeśli tak, to jakie), środki chemiczne skutecznie zwalczające już istniejące złogi smoły drzewnej w kominie ?


Nie da się oczyścić sadzy smolistej bądź szklistej szczotką kominiarską, do tego potrzebne są specjalistyczne narzędzia, więc nie narzekaj na kominiarzy, może sam nie umiesz obsługiwać swojego urządzenia grzewczego lub palisz wynalazkami. Tego typu produkty NIE CZYSZCZĄ przewodów kominowych. Użytkownicy wszelkiej maści palenisk podczas podejrzeń o zły stan techniczny oraz drożność swojego kanału kominowego często wpadają na pomysł inwestycji (bo tanio) w tego typu środki, niestety pozostaje później rozczarowanie.

----------


## poldek

Szukam jakichś informacji o skuteczności środka do usuwania smoły Hansa.
http://www.hansaflame.pl/index.php?p...daliteli-sazhi
Jedyne, jakie znalazłem-były w innej dyskusji-pozwolę sobie więc na skopiowanie go i ponowienie pytania tutaj. 
Sprzedawca zachwala go, jako "JEDYNY, KTÓRY DZIAŁA" i poleca-bo kupuje go stale właściciel pieczarkarni, który ma cały czas problem ze smołą w kominie! Mam nadzieję, że  to ten wątek, i wdzięczny będę za informacje...
Poldek

----------


## galicja1

Jeżeli chodzi o preparat do spalania sadzy używam SPALSADZ i w sumie nie zamieniłabym na żaden inny. Dobrze oczyścił piec i komin. Teraz używam go na bieżąco 2 łyżki stołowe na zasyp. Nie ma żadnych złogów sadzy i nie dymi się i o wiele lepiej się pali.

----------


## Zdun Darek B

" Krawaty wiąże , usuwa ciążę " ....  100 w 1 ... itd.


Nie palcie mokrym drewnem to kominy będą czyste .

----------


## ArtDop

Łatwo mówić nie palić mokrym drzewem jak się nie ma wiatki, a tu ciągle pada. Dlatego muszę na przyszły rok zbudować sobie wiatkę do trzymania drzewa i to będzie najlepsza inwestycja. Póki co również ratuję się jakimiś spalsadzami itp. środkami. Nie narzekam, ale jednak im mniej chemii według mnie tym lepiej, chociaż bez tego czasami ani rusz.

----------


## poldek

Kupiłem środek Hansa i się nie zawiodłem! Kominiarz twierdzi, że tak czystego komina jeszcze nigdy nie miałem i po smole ani śladu. A czyści mi komin od 13 lat i bywało różnie.
Sypię miarkę raz na dwa tygodnie i mam święty spokój.

----------


## Kominki Piotr Batura

> Łatwo mówić nie palić mokrym drzewem jak się nie ma wiatki, a tu ciągle pada. Dlatego muszę na przyszły rok zbudować sobie wiatkę do trzymania drzewa i to będzie najlepsza inwestycja. Póki co również ratuję się jakimiś spalsadzami itp. środkami. Nie narzekam, ale jednak im mniej chemii według mnie tym lepiej, chociaż bez tego czasami ani rusz.


Do sezonowania (minimum 2 lata), wiata niepotrzebna. Można pod chmurką. W lipcu - sierpniu, zawsze "złapiesz" ze dwa tygodnie suchej pogody - wtedy możesz część drewna schować do piwnicy czy garażu. takie suche, nie spleśnieje.

----------

